# reporting spam in PMs



## knite0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

knite0 said:
			
		

> Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


yep

If it's a pm through Deadsun it's already been dealt with


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes. 
Please PM any of the staff with the message, and the name of the sender.

EDIT: I've edited your thread title to make it easier for other people having this problem to find, and moved it to site discussions. 
Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Please PM any of the staff with the message, and the name of the sender.
> 
> EDIT: I've edited your thread title to make it easier for other people having this problem to find, and moved it to site discussions.
> Thank you for your assistance.



Does Pmed rom requests from new members count as spam.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say so.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Does Pmed rom requests from new members count as spam.


Just report them to someone in green and they'll warn or suspend them. I used to spambot the new ones


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2010)

I got a few bots this morning. I guess they moved away from the GBA section


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 14, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The boys in blue can warn and suspend now by the way. Partly because we are uber awesome, and partly because Costello cant be bothered to fix the bug.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Would be nice to have a report button on PM's, so the mods can deal with in it the same fashion as posts. Otherwise you have to pick a member of staff to forward the message to.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Would be nice to have a report button on PM's, so the mods can deal with in it the same fashion as posts. Otherwise you have to pick a member of staff to forward the message to.


I agree with that. *cough* *cough*

PM mods


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Would be nice to have a report button on PM's, so the mods can deal with in it the same fashion as posts. Otherwise you have to pick a member of staff to forward the message to.




That'd be a nice feature.

The boys in blue, eh p1ng? 
Sounds like a bunch of cops *hides roms*


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2010)

Just forward the PMs to one of us


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 14, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Just forward the PMs to one of us



I did, to you and p1ngpong


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he said to 'ONE of us'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Would be nice to have a report button on PM's, so the mods can deal with in it the same fashion as posts. Otherwise you have to pick a member of staff to forward the message to.


Yeah, I thought that would've been good ages ago when I had a spam PM. Didn't get any this time though.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2010)

did anyone else get "FF7_cloud"?? Made a new website called "R4ids cards" and sells top range flashcarts for dreamy prices


----------



## Devin (Jul 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> did anyone else get "FF7_cloud"?? Made a new website called "R4ids cards" and sells top range flashcarts for dreamy prices
> 
> QUOTEHi, this is my website I recently made: http://www.r4idscards.com
> You can get the Lowest Price R4 DS cards, R4 DSi cards, M3 real cards, Supercards, DSTT/DSTTi cards, Acekard and Cyclods cards from here, hope you like it!!!
> ...



From....qbert


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep same guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why are they Pming us now, I think they should stick to the Gba section



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my website I recently made: http://www.r4idscards.com
> You can get the Lowest Price R4 DS cards, R4 DSi cards, M3 real cards, Supercards, DSTT/DSTTi cards, Acekard and Cyclods cards from here, hope you like it!!!
> If you like it,It will be very helpful to me that you forward this message to 1 or 2 of your fiends
> 
> ...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Unless i'm stupid and haven't looked hard enough, What really surprises me is there's no option on here to turn off PM's. 

Under the PB Block list you have the option of selecting "Yes" for "Allow this member to message you?" and it comes up as "Message Allow" for that user in the list. 

Is there no way to block those who aren't on your list or added as a friend from messaging you? seems a little silly not to have that option to me... especially as there's already an option to explictly allow someone, and you have the friend lists.


----------



## iFish (Jul 14, 2010)

I got a pm aswell

But from loupetre


----------



## knite0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

I got it from deadsun he/it was already banned when i got it.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, atleast it gives the MODs something to do.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Well, atleast it gives the MODs something to do.


costello is doing it.

training for the pokenoobs


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

If this was at GamingBase.Net, and it was still online, I could do this myself You didn't see that.  Really.

Anyway, there must be a spam wave going on.  I also got one from FF7__Cloud.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Well, atleast it gives the MODs something to do.


Like we don't already have lots to do


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

What I find interesting, is the accounts being used aren't newly created. To me it looks like someone is going round hacking accounts which have been inactive for a while. Either that, is it possible a former member of staff has copy a of the user/ password database?

FF7__Cloud joined in 2002.

GBAtemp has a serious problem.


----------



## ~Stenny (Jul 14, 2010)

I got one PM from KimchiSaeki about that site r4idscards.com. He/she is really a OLD member.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> What I find interesting, is the accounts being used aren't newly created. To me it looks like someone is going round hacking accounts which have been inactive for a while.


We're still looking into it, but it's something I've noticed too.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 14, 2010)

~Stenny said:
			
		

> I got one PM from KimchiSaeki about that site r4idscards.com. He/she is really a OLD member.



i got one from someone called Deadsun.

apparently he's banned.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 14, 2010)

mtm sent mine
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=202502


----------



## gamemaster2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

i got one from chickenbaltipie, advertising a site selling flashcard
atleast he isn't a old user and had only 7 posts, and when i received it he was already banned.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds like a hacker


----------



## saison (Jul 14, 2010)

ryan_22_1 sent me one.

He was also a user from 2002... November 14th, so some hacker is having his fun here, and probably making money.

I doubt it, but is that site legit?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

The MODs need to pay attention to the URL of the image they are linking to:



http://www.ndscardsale.com/mailsns/dstt.jpg

Costello needs to subsitute ndscardsale.com when used, like I'm a "poopy head" and "Fuzzy Kittens" and aswell as r4idscard.com

I really thought ndscardsale.com were better than that, but they need to be banned from this site. To me it looks like the've slipped up hosting that image on their own site.

What's taking him so long? If he's done it for "poopy head" and "Fuzzy Kittens", what's the delay? It would give them a reason to stop spamming.


----------



## Jason5877 (Jul 14, 2010)

i also got this - Hi, this is my website I recently made: http://www.


from qbert today


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^ It doesn't help people keep quoting the PM (It's the same PM for us all), and including the link as hyperlink. It only goes to further their cause, and is why Costello needs so substitute the names ASAP.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 14, 2010)

All the people who are copying and pasting the links on the forum are doing is giving the idiots more free advertising.


----------



## Inunah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I just got one of those PMs from KimchiSaeki... It was exactly that... Except they added all these emotes and little On_nO things.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow I got a pm from DeadSun too, did he send them to everyone?


----------



## Masked Ranger (Jul 14, 2010)

Got mine yesterday from ryan_22_1


----------



## knite0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jul 14, 2010)

Got one today from Teelow


----------



## Omega_2 (Jul 14, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/i-robot-10.jpg
Sorry, but that line triggered this in my head XD
*EDIT*: something about image not working, making it a url instead ._.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Looks like a legitimate member, which also shows that it is taking over accounts, if only temporarily.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 14, 2010)

Masked Ranger said:
			
		

> Got mine yesterday from ryan_22_1




Same.

I was waiting for a response from a guy also, so it was a big let-down to see that crap =/.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 14, 2010)

Got one from mtm. He was a member since 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh noez... Will I forward this PM? This is serious business


----------



## Porygon-X (Jul 14, 2010)

Got one from "Dbert" or something like that.

Advertising R4 card sale. Heh.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 15, 2010)

Wii_Manic said:
			
		

> Got one today from Teelow


me too,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also lol at poopy head


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 15, 2010)

I got one from DeadSun..

It said:



Spoiler






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my website I recently made: http://www.r4idscards.com
> You can get the Lowest Price R4 DS cards, R4 DSi cards, M3 real cards, Supercards, DSTT/DSTTi cards, Acekard and Cyclods cards from here, hope you like it!!!
> Great site,isn't it! I appreciate that you can forward it to one or two of your friends!
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

^no need for quoting the message. it's just the SAME for everyone


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2010)

I got the same message from a new account, FF7_CLOUD. I forwarded it to a supervisor though.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jul 15, 2010)

Got the same message from loupetre


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 15, 2010)

NCS are bastards. r4fords.co.uk is clearly another one of their sites. i've brought from NCS before, I won't be doing so again.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jul 15, 2010)

You know, this reminds me of the shady tactics used by a vendor on the itunes app store; hijacking user accounts and buying his unreadable junk apps at some 5$ each.  Got in the upper top 20 too.

*EDIT*:
If a 'shop' sells more than 3 types of "R4", or every "R4" crap card in existence(20+), avoid it and stick to reputable sellers(like shoptemp, realhotstuff and another I can't remember for the life of me XD)


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I got a pm aswell
> 
> But from loupetre



me too xD

damian


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wii_Manic said:
			
		

> Got one today from Teelow


Got one from his as well.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got one from KimchiSaeki. Could it be...



Spoiler



JPH


----------



## .Chris (Jul 15, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wii_Manic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 15, 2010)

Got one from Teelow


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 15, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Got one from Teelow


Same. Wish this spam would stop


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> Wish this spam would stop



The only person that actually _Wants_ the spam to continue is the person behind it.


----------



## knite0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 15, 2010)

I saw that I had a PM and was hoping for spam so that I could contribute to the thread...


It was not


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 15, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I saw that I had a PM and was hoping for spam so that I could contribute to the thread...
> 
> 
> It was not


There I fixed it. xD And your lucky it wasn't spam


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 15, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly did you fix?

Ohhhh... I see now!

I'd like to thank somerandomguyO_O and Vulpes Abnocto for the spam that they so graciously gave to me in my time of need. Thank you guys!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2010)

Well we can't have people feeling left out.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: I love this image












/my off-topic tomfoolery


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well we can't have people feeling left out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spamishly spamish spams, and there tomspammery?

/my off topic stuff


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

the only spam I want is inside a can and not in the internet.
THe disturbing thing is, some members have joined years or months ago. Usually spammers have new accounts and not a lot of posts.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> the only spam I want is inside a can and not in the internet.
> THe disturbing thing is, some members have joined years or months ago. Usually spammers have new accounts and not a lot of posts.


Possibly someone is hacking accounts.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

I think this one is different and he has 2posts



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> wequare	the latest kernel for r4ids gold, Today, 12:37 PM  ·  Forward PM  ·  Reply
> 
> Newbie
> 
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 15, 2010)

I wonder if they can hack join dates...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 15, 2010)

0 Posts? says 2 in your quote, lol.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 15, 2010)

I was spammed yesterday by member Teelow who has a fairly low post count and a history which makes him seem less than suspect.  I agree with the possibility that accounts are possibly being hijacked.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well we can't have people feeling left out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I sent it to them both so they can both have fun with it.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jul 15, 2010)

oh, 4 hours ago, Teelow struck again, same garbage as always.
I want to use a camera tripod.....


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 15, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I saw that I had a PM and was hoping for spam so that I could contribute to the thread...
> 
> 
> It was not








 I got one .... and I disregarded it. From Teelow


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

oh... post was removed lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> oh... post was removed lol



Member removed too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a lot to everyone who has forwarded the spam to me and the other staff, its really helping us get to the bottom of this! If you get any more spam let us know!


----------



## Krestent (Jul 15, 2010)

Got 2 from FF7-Cloud


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which member are you referring to?


----------



## YayMii (Jul 16, 2010)

Got one from FF7__Cloud. I forwarded it to WildWon. Thank you staff for working fairly quickly.

BTW, that website looks really _really_ crappy. I mean, the menu system's broken (for me at least), they sell the DSTWO for $5 more than Shoptemp although they promise the 'lowest prices', and most of their crap are R4 clones.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> most of their crap are R4 clones.


The clue is in the URL. Most sites with that in are likely to be full of them, with perhaps some exceptions.


----------



## knite0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


----------



## Paka (Jul 16, 2010)

I got one from matrix12 right after I signed up. Is there a way to disable PMs for users below a certain post count on this format? That might solve a lot of it. 

Funny thing is then, the spammers are probably spamming each other as they sign up.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Paka said:
			
		

> Funny thing is then, the spammers are probably spamming each other as they sign up.


Never thought about it that way before


----------



## c_house (Jul 16, 2010)

MY GOD!!! I hate spam. I'll defiantly report if an a$$hole spams me.

EDIT-- By the way... does spam have any thing to do with a certain meat in a can?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 16, 2010)

Paka said:
			
		

> Funny thing is then, the spammers are probably spamming each other as they sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google Monty Python.


----------



## Paka (Jul 16, 2010)

Another option to slow this person down then is to disable links for members below a certain post count. (Which will be annoying for some new members who want to post legit links of course, but does solve problems) I know spammers are a nightmare... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is an NFL forum I'm supposed to be the admin for since the owner went away, but I gave up on approving new memberships (spammers were so bad he set memberships where they had to be manually approved) because the sheer number of obvious spam accounts is insane. You also get a lot of "silent spammers" who just want to get on the member list so the website they put in their profile will be picked up by search engines.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 16, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Got one from FF7__Cloud. I forwarded it to WildWon. Thank you staff for working fairly quickly.


I also got a PM from FF7_Cloud.
He's banned now so I doubt it really matters.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 16, 2010)

Paka said:
			
		

> Another option to slow this person down then is to disable links for members below a certain post count.


That's not going to solve this.

They are using hacked accounts, they will simply use acounts with higher post counts.


----------



## Paka (Jul 17, 2010)

Yipes, sounds like a real tricky one then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is definitely a concern if this person is hacking accounts. There is one other trick I can think of, but not sure if it would work in this case since the problem is with PMs (admins/mods, PM me for details if curious, would ruin it if posted and seen). Anyways, wish the admins best of luck, great site here, sorry to see them causing problems.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like it if there was a "Report as spam" button on PMs.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 19, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'd like it if there was a "Report as spam" button on PMs.


I think in another forum I've been to (I'm pretty sure it was SMF, if not, the real, un-edited version of IP Board) had a report to administrator button in PMs.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone else got a spam PM from leopardproof, asking to promote a site selling video games and chinese electronics?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jul 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Anyone else got a spam PM from leopardproof, asking to promote a site selling video games and chinese electronics?
> 
> No, but I did get one from Teelow...
> 
> ...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

Aren't you doing the spammer's job by posting his spam message?


----------



## redact (Jul 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Anyone else got a spam PM from leopardproof, asking to promote a site selling video games and chinese electronics?


i didn't get that but i got an email from him with the same contents by the sounds of it
he also tried to friend me on msn and this forum :x


Spoiler



[titleix]




-




-






(actual spam has been cropped out to stop him from getting free advertising from this post)

and i also got a pm spam ad from teelow...


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jul 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Aren't you doing the spammer's job by posting his spam message?


No, I'm quoting it to see if anyone's getting the same message from that member or other members...


----------



## redact (Jul 21, 2010)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could have at least removed the hyperlink...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a list of most the websites owned by NCS, who are behind the spamming:



Spoiler



aigostyle.com
eurotiffany.co.uk
fashioniphone.com
ghdkiss.org
ghdstraighteneruks.com
iphone3gszone.com
mbtshoesale.org
mbtstore.co.uk
medicalequipmentstore.co.uk
myafclothing.com
I'm a poopy head.com
*ndscardstore.com*
newerahatsale.com
redblackshoes.com
*r4fords.co.uk*
*r4idscards.com*
thomasabo.co.uk
*volumerates.com*
tryon-online.com



All of those need substituting.

Why hasn't r4idscards.com been blocked? it's the website they are linking to and advertising in all the PM's. I forwarded mine to mthr on July 13th, with that address in...

This one also looks interesting liujingyue.com as they haven't hid the whois record.

edit: I found another bunch run by the same people,



Spoiler



christianshoesuk.com
coolinks.co.uk
ghdhairsales.co.uk
ghdsale.com.au
jewelryespanol.com
linkscraft.co.uk
linksjewellery.co.uk
linkslife.co.uk
linkslondonjewelry.com
mytiffanyjewellery.com
myuggonsale.com
newtiffanystore.com
pandora4sale.com
snowugg.co.uk
tiffany-store.co.uk
tiffanycojewel.com
tiffanydesigner.co.uk
tiffanyforsale.co.uk
tiffanyline.org
tiffanymall.org
tiffanysilvers.org
tiffanystore.org
timberlandbootsale.com
timberlandbootsuk.com
ugg2all.co.uk
uggbootsdiscounter.com
uggbootslove.com
uggclassic.co.uk
uggsbootsky.com
uggshoesonsale.com
uggwinter.co.uk
ukghdsales.com
ukghdstore.co.uk

andreamjewel.com
bootsuk.org
nbajerseyshop.org
thesexylingerie.co.uk
uggsboot.de
uggsbootuk.org
uggshort.org
uggstall.org
uggukstore.org
pass4sure-demo.com


again all the same type of shitty sites. Most sell fake products/ have fake Mcafee logos on their website and have scammed people. I seriously hate those kind of sites.

Google any of them, and you see they frequently spam forums/ blogs. NCS is one serious company to avoid, bunch of tossers. It seems they are professional spammers.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 21, 2010)

*From:* leopardproof

*Joined:* July 20, 2010 10:11 PM

*Date:* July 20, 2010 

*Time:* 10:46 PM

*Title:* do you have interest to promote my site?

*Message:*

Dear friend,

I got to know that you are the old member in this forum. We have a site dealing with video games and other china electronics. We'd like to invite you to help promote our products and even our site.Pls if you have interest, you can join our affiliate programme to get commission.

Could you pls add my msn: [email protected] to discuss on line?

Best regards,

Achilles 

*Additional Notes:*
Before this message, he had added me as a friend. This was most likely to gain my trust. This bot is interesting.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 21, 2010)

The user trioffer (Risky2008) needs to be banned, website is trioffer.com which will need to be substitued along with [email protected]/  [email protected]/ [email protected]


----------



## worlok375 (Jul 21, 2010)

Teelow tried to advertise his r4idscards.com site in a PM to me.
LukeFonFabre asked me to give him a romsite that only gives out clean roms.


----------



## knite0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uhh, are you supposed to report advertisers here?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

I see I'm not the only one getting a spam message from "risky 2008" then, and yes it also added my account as a friend.
Curiously enough, the spam message doesn't actually mention what site he's from, only that he wants me to peddle his spam, seems like an obvious tactic to avoid getting their website blacklisted.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I see I'm not the only one getting a spam message from "risky 2008" then, and yes it also added my account as a friend.
> Curiously enough, the spam message doesn't actually mention what site he's from, only that he wants me to peddle his spam, seems like an obvious tactic to avoid getting their website blacklisted.


Like I said in the post above, his website is trioffer.com. It's there on his profile page for all to see.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 21, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Teelow tried to advertise his r4idscards.com site in a PM to me.
> LukeFonFabre asked me to give him a romsite that only gives out clean roms.




That's the one who asked me as well.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 22, 2010)

It appears this trioffer website is doing everything it can to spam GBAtemp now, from PMing people, and posting in User Submitted news through Tempbot.

Bans are in order, and some other measures.
I've always thought that user-submitted news, like the trading boards, should not allow users to create new topics until they reach a certain number of posts.
I think it would also be important to limit PMing to accounts with at least a couple of posts.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^ But he's your friend, you're on leopardproof's friend list...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 22, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ^^^ But he's your friend, you're on leopardproof's friend list...


I didn't agree to it, people can just add themselves to your friends list on here.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ Only if you let them!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just set it to send approval friend requests.

speaking of which, tk_saturn, I'm waiting on your approval XD


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 22, 2010)

Frankly, it's not a feature I even pay attention to on here, it serves no real purpose. I mean it defaults to "no moderation" so if you never looked at that part of your profile settings...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm an introvert in a major way, and i'm also 32 hence why I don't approve them. I've had friend requests from 13yr olds, and it seriously unverved me, and it reminds me i'm getting oooooooollllllllllddddddddddd. Will be the pipe, cap and slippers soon. I'm happy for my age to be on my profile, but not my DOB.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 22, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm an introvert in a major way, and i'm also 32 hence why I don't approve them. I've had friend requests from 13yr olds, and it seriously unverved me, and it reminds me i'm getting oooooooollllllllllddddddddddd. Will be the pipe, cap and slippers soon. I'm happy for my age to be on my profile, but not my DOB.




Ah, I see what you mean. But I'll be 21 next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm getting old, myself.
I agree, I prefer my age be shown and not my birth date.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I'm reviving this thread.


*URGENT!*


The guy in question, this "Achilles", has just decided to message me on MSN (supposedly he saved my email address and possibly others as well) and asked me some questions.

He never exactly got to his point and only reveled himself as this person after I told him that I remembered his ad-bot Private Messages.

He began to creep me out and says that he works in China for that website. He says he has 18 employees, which leads me to believe he's nothing more than a desperate scammer. I told him that everyone here thinks that he was nothing more than an ad-bot. It was at this point that his tone changed very quickly and he said, "Oh my god, kick my ass". He's obviously ESL.

I blocked him and reported him to Microsoft for abuse and spam.


It seems as though he's not done yet and I advise everyone to be on guard for him, especially those who received his PMs. He has your email and will not hesitate to use it.


----------



## GH0 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hm, just got a PM from Teelow advertising a shopping website for Flashcarts.


----------



## antwill (Aug 9, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm reviving this thread.
> 
> 
> *URGENT!*
> ...


Well why would you accept in the first place? I mean if you're not going to even be cautious about it, it's almost entirely your fault what happens next.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 9, 2010)

GH0 said:
			
		

> Hm, just got a PM from Teelow advertising a shopping website for Flashcarts.


You only just got it?
Or you only just saw you got it a while back?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Chaz_, your email address here is the same as your Messenger address then?

Just as well I use a separate address. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if you don't add them, or block invitations and report them then it shouldn't have been an issue.


----------

